# ER-Diagramm richtig erstellt?



## DaSt (28. Jun 2016)

Hallo,

bei folgender Aufgabe würde mich interessieren ob ich das ER-Diagramm so richtig entworfen habe. Danke 

Gruppenleiter - schwache Entität, da er nur Gruppenleiter sein kann, wenn er auch Mitglied ist  und Beziehung als Beziehungsrelation, da zwischen Gruppe und Mitglied eine m zu n Beziehung besteht


----------



## stg (29. Jun 2016)

Deine Notation ist nicht konsistent. Du verwendest scheinbar eine Mischung aus Chen Notation und Modified Chen Notation, darüber bin ich kurz gestolpert.
Sonst schauts aber OK aus.


----------

